# why my fish dont swim up and eat the floating food?



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

my fish never eat the floating food. Is there anyway to make them eat the floating food so i dont need to waste the food? Also, how can i help my new fish to settle in the new tank better? they dont eat anything. And i wanna to DIY a hiding spot for my fish. Do u guys have any suggestions? My tank is not that big though...Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Some fish just don't eat at the surface. The food will sink, though, and they'll eat it.

A big glob of plant like java moss in the tank will make them settle down in a hurry, but any good "structure" bits will help.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sometimes you can find "fish-safe" rocks at pet stores and maybe even at a hardware (like the lawn/garden department). There are some rocks that do not significantly change the pH of the water, like slate, granite, and quartz. To be safe, anything rock you plan on putting in the tank should be tested with vinegar. If you pour a couple drops on the rock and it starts fizzing or foaming, it's not good for most fish. 

Oh, and if you decide to use rocks (to make caves or hangovers or whatever), you should buy some 100% silicon sealant to stick them together so they don't accidentally collapse on some poor fish. The rocks need to be clean, dry, and left for a couple days after the silicon has been applied to let it "cure".


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

what fish do you have?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Ya, maybe we can help better if we know what fish your talking about. Some just don't eat from the top. Just give them time to settle in, if they are new that could be one reason they don't eat from the top yet.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

they are betta fish


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

well ... bettas are eating floating food but they are carnivore fish, so I think they don't like the food you give them. In stores there is special food for betta.


----------

